# State Schools in Estepona



## natalief19 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all,

My husband will be starting work in Gibraltar at the beginning of next year and we are trying to decide on where to live. The obvious would be Gib, but as is quite expensive we are thinking of Estepona instead.

We have two boys one will be nearly 9 and the other will be 4.

We've done an internet search and know that there are a lot of schools in Estepona and it's surrounding areas, so I'm hoping you could give me a more personal insight about the schools.

Does anyone have children who attend state school in Estepona? Did they settle in well? Were they accepted by the spanish children? Were they given the help they needed to learn spanish? Are there any schools you would recommend or any that should be avoided? Anything else you think I should know?

Also, if anyone sends their child/ren to international school, same questions as above, but also, do you think it's value for money, would my children be better off going to international school so that they don't have the added pressure of learning spanish as well (although in the long term, I'd like the whole family to learn the language).

We are in a fortunate position that we haven't found a property yet, so we can find a good school first and find somewhere close by.

We all can't wait to move, but are worried about the kids schooling, so any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks
Nat


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

natalief19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband will be starting work in Gibraltar at the beginning of next year and we are trying to decide on where to live. The obvious would be Gib, but as is quite expensive we are thinking of Estepona instead.
> 
> ...



Hi, I don't really have many answers to your questions but am just replying so your post doesn't slip away unnoticed!

Generally, you will be allocated a state school in the area according to which one has availability. You can't choose. I guess they are all much and such, some a little better, some a little worse.

As I understand it, teaching will be primarily in Spanish with little or no particular help. Your younger one will pick it up no problem so you shouldn't worry, and only consider International School if you are undecided about staying in Spain long term. Most people say that the parents dealing with home work have the hardest job- so prepare yourself for that! 

As with everything else in Spain, education is facing severe cutbacks due to the recession so they are hardly in a position to offer lots of extra help to non Spanish speakers. I think most people prepare by paying for Spanish lessons both before they leave the UK, and for a good period of time after they arrive.

A nine year old is borderline for coping in state school with the language and would probably be best in International School.

International Schools are expensive and I gather the costs involved in sending a child to state school are way higher than in the UK.


----------



## natalief19 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi brocher,

Thank you for your reply.

It's so hard to decide what is the best thing to do. As a family we really want to make the most of living in Spain and to become part of it and we realise the best way for the kids to do that is to go to state school, but it really worries me that at 9 he's going to struggle and fall behind and then end up hating the move. IF we could afford international school, then it would be easier for him, but then I worry 'he'll stay English' and wont integrate into the spanish community.

I suppose what I want is for someone to say, we put our 9 year old boy into state school, it was hard at first but now loves it and is doing really well - go for it! Or even the opposite, at least i'd know.

Nothings that simple though is it?

Anyway, thanks for your reply, you've put some of my worries to rest and give me a few things to take into consideration.

Thanks
Nat


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalief19 said:


> Hi brocher,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


my elder daughter was nearly 9 when she started in state school here - she's 18 now, 19 in Feb

she did have some Spanish when she started, from lessons at the International school which she attended for a couple of terms when we first arrived, but was far from fluent

she has never looked back - anyone listening to her would think she was a local - speaking both Spanish & Valenciano - & she is said by many locals to be more _Javiensa _than many who were born here 



(Javiense/Javiensa is what the locals call themselves)


----------



## Teri248 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi , 
Did you send your son to state school ?
I am considering a pernament move which would mean my son going to spanish school he's 6 & just starting spanish lessons. Interested to find out if he would settle in well etc ? 

Thanks Teri


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Teri248 said:


> Hi ,
> Did you send your son to state school ?
> I am considering a pernament move which would mean my son going to spanish school he's 6 & just starting spanish lessons. Interested to find out if he would settle in well etc ?
> 
> Thanks Teri


He'll fit in well I'm sure.

At that age he'll pick up the language(s) very easily.

Don't fret!


----------



## MJN (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi!

How did it go with your relocation?

We are a family with 3 children aged 10, 6 and 4 relocating this summer. We visited the area recently and fell much in love with Estepona. We will also work in Gibraltar, so it would be good to know if it works to commute.

I also would like to know which school your kids ended up going to and if they like it?


----------



## wildpoppy (May 4, 2016)

MJN said:


> Hi!
> 
> How did it go with your relocation?
> 
> ...



Hi there MJN
Did you decide on where to send your children? I am relocating with a 10 year old also, would love to exchange info! I am looking at Estepona (or perhaps Tarifa, although that seems like more of a challenge)... I am looking for Spanish State school and am interesting in fees for International but cannot find any info!

How did you get on?
All the best


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wildpoppy said:


> Hi there MJN
> Did you decide on where to send your children? I am relocating with a 10 year old also, would love to exchange info! I am looking at Estepona (or perhaps Tarifa, although that seems like more of a challenge)... I am looking for Spanish State school and am interesting in fees for International but cannot find any info!
> 
> How did you get on?
> All the best


For the fees, email the schools directly, or have you already done that?


----------



## condrats (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi there!
natalief19, wildpoppy, MJN - Did you sent your kids to state school in Estepona after all? How it went? Can you please write about the impact on your kid? I see everyone is asking but no one is talking a little about it after that experience 
I am also working in Gibraltar, want to settle in Estepona and have a 10 years old boy. Thanks!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

10 year old just on the edge. Should be okay but unless you speak Spanish you might have to get support for homework, exams etc


----------

